# Jsem nejskromnější na celém světě



## Linni

Už jsem tady zase s jedním ze svých hloupých dotazů . 

Tentokrát nevím, jak přeložit do angličtiny větu "*Jsem nejskromnější na celém světě.*". Asi bych se měla zeptat radši v sekci English Only; omlouvám se, že "znásilňuju" české fórum, ale potřebovala bych angličtinu porovnat s češtinou.

Nejsem si totiž jistá, zda je lepší použít přídavné jméno "humble" nebo "modest"... Modest je asi lepší, co myslíte? 

Takže do angličtiny bych to přeložila asi takto:
"*I am the most modest* (modestest asi ne, že?) *one in the world.*"

To "one" mi tady nezní moc dobře (možná proto, že nenavazuje na žádné podst. jm. např. z předešlé věty), ale nevím, jak jinak to nahradit .

Předem děkuju za všechny odpovědi


----------



## werrr

Linni said:


> Už jsem tady zase s jedním ze svých hloupých dotazů .
> 
> Tentokrát nevím, jak přeložit do angličtiny větu "*Jsem nejskromnější na celém světě.*". Asi bych se měla zeptat radši v sekci English Only; omlouvám se, že "znásilňuju" české fórum, ale potřebovala bych angličtinu porovnat s češtinou.
> 
> Nejsem si totiž jistá, zda je lepší použít přídavné jméno "humble" nebo "modest"... Modest je asi lepší, co myslíte?


To závisí na tom, jak to myslíš. „Modest“ znamená „nenáročný, neokázalý, prostý“, „humble“ spíše „pokorný“ až „ponížený“.


> Takže do angličtiny bych to přeložila asi takto:
> "*I am the most modest* (modestest asi ne, že?) *one in the world.*"


Já bych řekl „I’m the worlds most modest/humble person (man/woman, figure)“ nebo „I’m the most modest/humble person alive“.



> To "one" mi tady nezní moc dobře (možná proto, že nenavazuje na žádné podst. jm. např. z předešlé věty)…


Přesně tak, „You need a humble  employee, and I’m the worlds most humble one.“ by celkem šlo.


----------



## cajzl

Tvar *modestest* je také přípustný, zejména je-li souřadně připojený k podobnému tvaru:

He is the kindest and modestest man I know.

Malá rada: zkuste dát do Googlu slovo _modestest._
Najdete mimojiné:

Sir Isaac Newton was one of the modestest men in the world, ...

Já bych to přeložil úplně přímočaře:

I am the modestest (most modest) man in the whole world.

_Bez záruky (jsem samouk)._


----------



## tkekte

You can't say "modestest", that's bad grammar. 
Maybe you could try "I'm the humblest person ever". In this context the word _ever_ means something like "in the whole world", but sounds better.

Cheers.


----------



## Linni

werrr said:


> To závisí na tom, jak to myslíš. „Modest“ znamená „nenáročný, neokázalý, prostý“, „humble“ spíše „pokorný“ až „ponížený“.
> 
> Já bych řekl „I’m the worlds most modest/humble person (man/woman, figure)“ nebo „I’m the most modest/humble person alive“.



Děkuju, werrre, slovo "person" je asi to, co jsem hledala (nevím, proč mě to nenapadlo).

Co se týče toho použití modest/humble, myslím, že humble má jiný význam než to moje "nejskromnější". Ale nejsem si jistá ani v tom, zda se sem hodí "modest" (ještě se budu muset dlouho učit anglicky ).
Vždyť ta věta má v češtině pořád jeden význam, ne? Dalo by se do ní dosadit příd. jm. "pokorný", aniž by změnila význam? Asi ne.
Měla jsem na mysli "skromný" v tom významu, že si daná (skromná) osoba nepřipouští, jak je ve skutečnosti důležitá atd. a rozhodně o sobě nemluví v superlativech - proto je ta věta (Jsem nejskromnější na celém světě.) vlastně paradoxní.


----------



## Linni

cajzl said:


> Malá rada: zkuste dát do Googlu slovo _modestest._



Já jsem to zkusila, ale výrazů "most modestest" to našlo mnohem více; a kdo mi zaručí, že těch pár "modestest" je správně (a nejde jen pobobnou chybu jako např. české "kdyby jsi")?


----------



## winpoj

Zdravím,

narazil jsem na jiném fóru na odpověď rodilého mluvčího AJ, která zní:

"Modester and modestest exist, but more modest and most modest are far more common."


----------



## cajzl

Linni:
To se také musíš podívat v jakém textu se ten tvar vyskytuje, a ne jen počítat výskyty. Já jsem *modestest* našel v textech, jejichž autoři působili docela gramotně, tak proč by to měla být _bad grammar_. Pochopitelně nemám žádný cit pro angličtinu, takže jenom hádám.

Je to asi jako v češtině s tvary např. *utekou* (747 výskytů) vs. *utečou* (41100 výskytů). Co je správně? Zcela jistě tvar *utekou*, i když s tím téměř nikdo nesouhlasí (podle Googlu).


----------



## Linni

OK, díky za odpovědi 
Já se přece nehádám, že modestest neexistuje a že to není správně! Jenže když si zadáš do Googlu hledat např. to již zmíněné "kdyby jsi" a "kdybys", zjistíš, že "kdyby jsi" má dokonce větší výskyt než "kdybys" - a to třeba i v případech, kdy se autoři textů mohou zdát docela gramotní . 
Nicméně věřím, že tvar "modestest" existuje, protože asi není žádný důvod, proč by neměl být správně. A lidé jej asi méně používají proto, že dvakrát "est" za sebou zní poněkud zvláštně. Nebou je to třeba z nějakého podobného důvodu jako u toho slovo "utekou", kdoví.


A myslíte vůbec, že slovo "modest" se do té věty hodí? Nese stejný význam jako to mé "nejskromnější"?


----------



## Linni

Mimochodem, teď jsem se na to ještě dívala a zjistila jsem, že "modestest" používala i Jane Austen, takže máte pravdu, bude to asi archaický výraz nebo něco podobného. I když i ona to používá v přímé řeči, která může být i hovorová - v tomto případě ale asi ne.


----------



## cajzl

Pokus o interpretaci slova *modest* (slovo modest pochází z latiny):

*modus* = míra
*modestus* = _o věci:_ mající rozumnou velikost; _o člověku:_ znající míru, střídmý

vir modestus, modest man - člověk, který je si vědom, že vše má svou míru, kterou není radno překročit, a tedy ji nepřekračuje

V češtině ale _skromný_ znamená spíše _nenáročný_, možná by se hodilo:
*unpretending, unpretentious, undemanding* - člověk nenáročný, který nic nežádá, což může být něco jiného než člověk, znající a nepřekračující míru


----------



## Linni

cajzl said:


> Pokus o interpretaci slova *modest* (slovo modest pochází z latiny):
> 
> *modus* = míra
> *modestus* = _o věci:_ mající rozumnou velikost; _o člověku:_ znající míru, střídmý
> 
> vir modestus, modest man - člověk, který je si vědom, že vše má svou míru, kterou není radno překročit, a tedy ji nepřekračuje
> 
> V češtině ale _skromný_ znamená spíše _nenáročný_, možná by se hodilo:
> *unpretending, unpretentious, undemanding* - člověk nenáročný, který nic nežádá, což může být něco jiného než člověk, znající a nepřekračující míru



Díky! 

Mně se modest moc nezdálo, protože když jsem si četla výkladové slovníky na internetu, připadalo mi, že má asi jiný význam než to mé "nejskromnější". Ale podle tohoto http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=modest&searchmode=none by to do té věty snad i sedělo... Když to znamená "having a moderate opinion of oneself".

Undemanding se ale do té věty moc nehodí, ne? Já totiž nemyslím "nenáročný", ale spíš něco ve významu "nedomýšlivý".

Já nemám v angličtině vůbec žádný jazykový cit, má slovní zásoba je chabá a v gramatice mám taky mezery... Takže děkuju vám všem za odpovědi; snad se moje angličtina takto časem (během několika let) zlepší .


----------

